# What do I have?



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

I currently have a Smith and Wesson revolver. I bought it many moons ago. On the barrel it states, 38 S. & W. Special CTG. 

It is blue metal color and has the wooden handle with the cross inlaid wood pattern on the handle. 

So, what is this? And how much is it worth? How much could I sell it for, reasonably? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hit the cylinder latch and drop the cylinder out of the frame and look right under the barrel on the frame and there should be some numbers and maybe dash marks. Tell us what's there and post a picture or two would be a big help. We could help you more that way.


----------



## LandTrain (Jan 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Hit the cylinder latch and drop the cylinder out of the frame and look right under the barrel on the frame and there should be some numbers and maybe dash marks. Tell us what's there and post a picture or two would be a big help. We could help you more that way.


Thanks!! I found it. It says model 10-6.

Helps if ya know where to look, right? Thanks again.

Any idea how much it is worth?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A model 10-6 should be about 1969-70 and run $250-$350 depending on condition and what you got with it. Good luck.


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*Might Be Older*

What is the serial number? You might have an older 1903 Mod 3 from the description of the grips. Do the grips have a diamond pattern with the grip screw in the middle?

FYI.....

Also this is not a .38 +P firearm.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

If it says 10-6, it certainly is a +P capable firearm. 
It's a fairly recent Model 10 S&W .38 Special revolver, also known as the Military and Police Model. It is the same basic revolver that S&W developed since the 1880's, built on the K-frame, or medium frame.There are many other Smith K-frame revolvers based on it...the Model 15, 13, 19, etc, in .38 Spl and .357 Magnum.
It was THE choice of duty firearm for about 80% of the police departments in the USA for many decades, till the acceptance of auto pistols beginning in the 1970's.
It is a very simple, rugged, accurate, reliable revolver, and many people still carry them, and use them for home defence even in this 21st century day of plastic autos.
Depending on condition, it sells around here( Pennsylvania) for $225-$350.
I have owned about a dozen Model 10s over tha last 35 years, and never had one that was a bad shooter.
It is an excellent revolver, a good "first gun", if you are inclined to shoot it.

Enjoy it.
Try www.smith-wessonforum.com/
for lots of information and advice...Give the model # and ths Serial Number
(on the butt) for best results.

Mark


----------

